# Adobe illustrator can't save file



## jcastillo81 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi. I'm new here. My name is Jason. 

My hardware: Win XP Pro, Intel dual 2.13, 4 gig ram

Ok, that's out of the way; here's my problem:

Anytime I have a file with any text Adobe Illustrator CS4 will not save the file. It gives me the error: "Can't save file. Unknown error" (very helpful!). I have trashed most of my fonts (in the windows/fonts folder) except the defaults. When I open Illustrator the font list still contains many of the fonts that I have deleted. I'm guessing these were the corrupt ones. Is there another place that illustrator saves fonts? Any other ideas. 

Not being able to save my files with text renders the program useless and I have a big project coming up!

Thanks!


----------



## alieg (Nov 14, 2008)

Have you find a solution for this? 
I've got exactly the same thing - just happened 1 day I'm having to expand outlines for all fonts to save a file. 
Can't uninstall either for some reason with any of the CS4 products


----------



## md.relwan (Feb 9, 2010)

Follow the below Steps to solve your problem.

1.Click Window(key) + R to Open Run windows and Type "Prefetch" Press enter.

2.Press Ctrl + A to Select all and delete all.

3.Click Window(key) + R to Open Run windows and now type "Temp" Press enter.

4.Then press Ctrl + A to Select all and delete all.


----------

